
Prey Project for iOS source code released. - dtorres
https://github.com/prey/prey-ios-client
======
yuvadam
I can't recommend Prey enough.

2 days after my laptop was stolen, I was able to locate it, perp was arrested
(probably to be released later on, don't know, don't care) and I got my laptop
back.

------
phatbyte
After fighting with some dependencies I was able to compile it and running on
Xcode.

I just couldn't find the piece of code in which you can activate it by SMS, it
seems you can only do it by the website/settings. Also, wouldn't the theft be
able to shut down the application and get away with it ?

Other than that, thanks for sharing, this will be fun to learn since I'm
starting to code iOS apps.

------
fratido
Allright - it's GPL licensed. So Apple violates the GPL everytime someone
loads the app from the App Store, because of their "you're not allowed to
redistribute the app" rule. This was the reason why VLC got pulled from the
App Store, I'm wondering how long they will hold up...

~~~
naner
If the Prey Project owns the copyright for their code they can have the code
released as GPL on github and an "All Rights Reserved" compiled binary in the
iOS app store.

I doubt this is what they do and accepting outside contributions would be
problematic, but if they retain they copyright they can do whatever they want.

Also, the GPL doesn't say you have to allow redistribution of the compiled
application, just the code IIRC.

~~~
gte910h
>Also, the GPL doesn't say you have to allow redistribution of the compiled
application, just the code IIRC.

Incorrect:

3\. You may copy and distribute the Program (or a work based on it, under
Section 2) in object code or executable form under the terms of Sections 1 and
2 above provided that you also do one of the following:

a) Accompany it with the complete corresponding machine-readable source code,
which must be distributed under the terms of Sections 1 and 2 above on a
medium customarily used for software interchange; or,

b) Accompany it with a written offer, valid for at least three years, to give
any third party, for a charge no more than your cost of physically performing
source distribution, a complete machine-readable copy of the corresponding
source code, to be distributed under the terms of Sections 1 and 2 above on a
medium customarily used for software interchange; or,

c) Accompany it with the information you received as to the offer to
distribute corresponding source code. (This alternative is allowed only for
noncommercial distribution and only if you received the program in object code
or executable form with such an offer, in accord with Subsection b above.)

------
phil
I wonder how this stacks up against Find My iPhone (which every new iPhone
user is now prompted to turn on when they set up their phone).

It seems like it would have the significant disadvantage that uninstalling the
app turns off location updates.

Maybe there are some advantages I don't know about?

------
nomdeplume
I thought OSX firmware password could be bypassed by resetting PRAM. If true
then does this invalidate their argument in FAQ about the thief reformatting
the HD?

~~~
dtorres
If, and really, if the thief knew how to perform such action he wouldn't be a
thief...

------
sbarre
I thought this was for the game Prey.

~~~
maxarchbold
You thought wrong.

~~~
drivingmenuts
What's it for then?

~~~
shahidhussain
Prey will track up to three devices with a limited number of reports for free.
If you pay (<http://preyproject.com/plans>), you can hold more reports or
track more devices.

